# Simple Phenix



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Here is a pretty simple Phenix build I put together a few weeks back for a retirement gift. It is a K2 683 ML with black pearl recoils. Not sure what the finished weight was, but it was stinking light. Fuji SK2 reel seat with gray metallic thread with silver trim bands on the guides.


----------



## casewilliams (Dec 19, 2010)

That's the kind of rod I like, clean and simple.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

casewilliams said:


> That's the kind of rod I like, clean and simple.


 What he said, Good Job Bro:texasflag


----------



## MAGAGRO (May 16, 2012)

nice n clean.....and light!
great job!

These K2 are expensive.........my gawd.......

how do you guys feel about the SK2 seat?
Does it need to use arbors?
Ive have never used one yet.....they seems to be sorta weak........duno.....need to try one.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Whoever is getting that one will love it. Man those K2's feel good. If I was to guess, I would say around 2.5oz. The last one I did was a 7'1" that was 2.75oz. Nice build.


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

MAGAGRO said:


> nice n clean.....and light!
> great job!
> 
> These K2 are expensive.........my gawd.......
> ...


The K2s are not cheap for sure, but they are sweet. I would have liked to hang on to that one myself. I like the SK2 reel seats myself, but others might have a differing opinion. I used tape arbors on the seat along with the winding checks specifically designed for those seats. Keeps it pretty clean.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That's a high class build! Of course, the blank/guides are top notch, but the quality of the cork that you used is top notch as well. Sweet job, Travis!


----------



## Fireflame (May 24, 2012)

closingtime said:


> The K2s are not cheap for sure, but they are sweet. I would have liked to hang on to that one myself. I like the SK2 reel seats myself, but others might have a differing opinion. I used tape arbors on the seat along with the winding checks specifically designed for those seats. Keeps it pretty clean.


Ok tnx for the feedback!


----------



## Fireflame (May 24, 2012)

planning to buy one of this also, but needed some opinion before spend the bucks....


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

Swampland has several fishermen and custom builders using the Phenix blanks and components -

Builds absolutely stunning rods -

For those of you who may be considering please file this information in your data bank.

I had a local custom builder bring back a ML - told me he broke the tip while wrapping - nice guy - good customer - took care of him.

Two weeks later he brings another back - same story!

This time I asked him to wrap a tip guide on another small diameter blank, 4.5 tube, while I was watching - not a Phenix.

He wrapped tip guide micro at 3.25 inches from tip with A thread with rod secured on a manual V Stand hand wrapper tip section not tied down - way way way too much tension - inserted a D thread pull loop - completed wrap - YANKED to pull loop through - did not support blank at any position when he YANKED! Guess What! Snapped this one too and it was not a Phenix!

Fishermen high stick to bust up any rod blank - I just watched a rodbuilder High Thread!

This is one way to convert a very nice spinner bait rod into a heavy duty Buzz Bait!

The Phenix are fine blanks - Show them a little respect and take care!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Sweet build, love the grips.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

^LIKE^

Can't wait to finish out my K2 jig skipping rod... Good job TD


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks lite as a feather


----------

